# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Invis, smart watch strap, Invis sp. z o.o., Warsaw, Poland

## Airicist

youtube.com/uBirdsTV

twitter.com/getInvis

"Unique - make any watch a smartwatch" on Kickstarter

Co-founder and CEO - Pawel Karczewski

Co-founder and CTO - Patryk Lamprecht

----------


## Airicist

Unique - smart watch strap

Published on Sep 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

uBirds Smart Strap converts any classic watch into a Smartwatch

Published on Jan 30, 2016




> uBirds displays their vision of the smartwatch, successfully funded on Kickstarter, they conceal the electronics inside the watch strap itself, allowing the user to use whatever watch they prefer as long as they buy the uBirds Smart strap. Based in Warsaw, Poland, uBirds’ concept belt is displayed to be very flexible without breaking, with thickness claimed to go down in the production version. Using an STM32L1 series ARM Cortex-M3 MCU, the uBirds strap also features NFC and input based on taps to the strap to control phone behavior. You can wirelessly charge it, it has a 3 day battery life.

----------


## Airicist

Invis - Promotion movie

Published on Mar 20, 2017




> Meet Invis. Your personal assistant.

----------

